# Instant pots as rice cookers???????



## Colbyt

My son bought a dedicated rice cooker and it made some of the best rice and and then fried rice from some leftovers that I have ever eaten at home.


I really don't wish to dedicate the space to owning one but might take the plunge and replace our current slow cooker with an insta-pot type device if some of you tell me they do as good or almost as good of a job cooking rice.


So what say you?


----------



## chandler48

Daughter has one of those dedicated rice cookers and it performs flawlessly. I would recommend one. They store easily.


----------



## CodeMatters

My ex has an instant pot. Rice seemed fine to me but there was always 
a lot left stuck to it. I'll keep using the microwave.


----------



## Nik333

I'm a little confused. Do you mean an electric rice cooker? Or is there another "instant" one? The electric rice cookers have been around since 1955.


----------



## CaptTom

We have an Instant Pot. We use it for rice all the time. Comes out great, in probably half the time of making it on the stove. We use it a lot, sometimes daily, not only for rice but for lots of things. It has developed somewhat of a cult following, so it should be no problem to find out much more than you ever wanted to know about it on line.


----------



## Nik333

OK, Instant Pot is a brand name pressure cooker for $160. There's a review on video by Eater & many others. She says the flavor isn't as developed, probably because it doesn't get as hot.


----------



## Nik333

There's a difference between a slow-cooker/crockpot, a pressure cooker & an electric rice cooker. I did find an Instant Pot on Wal-Mart for $89. I guess it depends on what else you want it for. Canning, also?

It takes 28 min to cook rice. The stove takes 20 min.


----------



## Colbyt

Nik333 said:


> There's a difference between a slow-cooker/crockpot, a pressure cooker & an electric rice cooker. I did find an Instant Pot on Wal-Mart for $89. I guess it depends on what else you want it for. Canning, also?
> 
> It takes 28 min to cook rice. The stove takes 20 min.





Several people have commented but I failed to be clear in my initial post. I am also sure brands vary. I was questioning the multi-function pots. For example this one which claims to replace 9 kitchens gadgets: https://www.samsclub.com/sams/insta...re-cooker/prod22480428.ip?xid=plp_product_1_1


with rice cooker, pressure cooker and slow cooker being the big 3.


----------



## Nik333

It says it can't do pressure canning, but most people don't.

2 gal is a lot to lug around for a small task. And a lot to clean.


----------



## Marson

I've got an Instant pot. Basically it's an electronically controlled pressure cooker/slow cooker. Rice turns out great. The inner pot comes out and goes in the dishwasher. My old rice cooker used to always result in rice stuck in the bottom, though it was a cheapie.


In the instant pot, White rice cooks in ballpark the same amount of time when you factor in pressure release. Brown rice cooks about 15 minutes faster in the instant pot.


----------



## DoomsDave

I’ve got two have had many more. So many good reasons to have them.

Put rice or other grain in pot, with water, butter, if you want, put on lid, turn on, go walk doggie, cook up rest of meal, go on internet and post . . .

Grain done. Eat. Oink. Ahhh 

What is not to love?

Oh, and one more thing: won't set off smoke alarms in the Dark Tower.


----------



## CaptTom

Nik333 said:


> It takes 28 min to cook rice. The stove takes 20 min.


Actually, you have to include time to boil for the stove top, and time to pressure for the IP, if you want to compare honestly. And some types of white rice take 30 minutes (plus time to boil) on the stove.



Marson said:


> In the instant pot, White rice cooks in ballpark the same amount of time when you factor in pressure release. Brown rice cooks about 15 minutes faster in the instant pot.


We've found white rice is a little faster overall in the IP, start to finish, but probably not enough by itself to justify buying an IP. And yes, brown rice is significantly faster in the IP. And we're more likely to eat brown rice now that it's so much quicker.

There are lots of sales on IP's, both at Amazon and in the big-box stores. Never heard of anyone paying $189. Most I've seen is around $110, but typically it's closer to $90, sometimes as low as $70 or even just above $60.


----------



## DoomsDave

CaptTom said:


> Actually, you have to include time to boil for the stove top, and time to pressure for the IP, if you want to compare honestly. And some types of white rice take 30 minutes (plus time to boil) on the stove.
> 
> 
> 
> We've found white rice is a little faster overall in the IP, start to finish, but probably not enough by itself to justify buying an IP. And yes, brown rice is significantly faster in the IP. And we're more likely to eat brown rice now that it's so much quicker.
> 
> There are lots of sales on IP's, both at Amazon and in the big-box stores. Never heard of anyone paying $189. Most I've seen is around $110, but typically it's closer to $90, sometimes as low as $70 or even just above $60.


I got my Aroma one for $10 at a garage sale. Ten years ago.


----------



## Colbyt

DoomsDave said:


> I got my Aroma one for $10 at a garage sale. Ten years ago.





Considering they were popular last year and this that is probably where I will do my shopping also!


----------



## DoomsDave

Colbyt said:


> Considering they were popular last year and this that is probably where I will do my shopping also!


This is one of those appliances that either you like and use (like us) or you don't. I gave some to friends and relatives as Christmas gifties years ago, and they were received with enthusiasm, but no one seems to use them anymore.

You can use them to cook other things, too, though they're not as versatile as a crock pot. I've used mine to make soup in the office.


----------



## CaptTom

DoomsDave said:


> Oh, and one more thing: won't set off smoke alarms in the Dark Tower.


Good point DD. They also don't heat up the kitchen, or (if you use natural release) pump a lot of moisture into the air. In addition to time, they can save a lot of energy, too.

Not just in a house; boaters and RV'ers love them for these reasons, too.


----------



## Mystriss

I love my instapot, but not for rice. Always too crunchy. For deviled eggs it's a master, all easy peeling, all the time. 



Also, egg molds. I send fish, cat, bunny, heart, star, and car shaped deviled eggs for my husbands work on the weekly. The manager and I giggle constantly through texts about it (all the mechanics whine about the "kiddy" shapes, but they can't /not/ eat them LOL)


----------



## CaptTom

Our rice never comes out crunchy. You may need more water. For those who don't have an IP, you use less water in the rice than the traditional stove-top way, because there's virtually no loss to the air. But it takes some experimentation, since different types of rice need different amounts. Fortunately, we have this thing called Google that's full of IP recipes, tips and information.

My wife was playing with the egg molds, and made little cakes in them using regular cake mix. Kind of a fun change from the usual. I didn't know they came in so many shapes. We're going to need to expand the kitchen again, at the rate she's buying IP accessories!


----------



## Mystriss

CaptTom said:


> Our rice never comes out crunchy. You may need more water. For those who don't have an IP, you use less water in the rice than the traditional stove-top way, because there's virtually no loss to the air. But it takes some experimentation, since different types of rice need different amounts. Fortunately, we have this thing called Google that's full of IP recipes, tips and information.
> 
> My wife was playing with the egg molds, and made little cakes in them using regular cake mix. Kind of a fun change from the usual. I didn't know they came in so many shapes. We're going to need to expand the kitchen again, at the rate she's buying IP accessories!



I'm so there - my new plans are already drawn up 




We use Jasmine rice, I've tried it like four times >.< Its easier to do 20 minutes on the stove top and it's perfect. PS Egg molds, double as rice molds too. When I order Panda Express I make bear face rice pats and all the adults in the house groan at me and tell me to grow up ~snickers~


----------



## Two Knots

I make rice the way an Asian woman showed me.
wash rice once, cover the rice with about 1/2” water,
salt, bring to boil, immediately lower heat to lowest
temperature...keep cover on tightly.
(if you have a gas stove use a defuser as well)

simmer 20 minutes covered...shut off leaving cover on pot
let it sit 20 minutes...comes out perfectly.


----------



## Mystriss

Two Knots said:


> I make rice the way an Asian woman showed me.
> wash rice once, cover the rice with about 1/2” water,
> salt, bring to boil, immediately lower heat to lowest
> temperature...keep cover on tightly.
> (if you have a gas stove use a defuser as well)
> 
> simmer 20 minutes covered...shut off leaving cover on pot
> let it sit 20 minutes...comes out perfectly.



I do a ratio 2 cups water to 1 cup rice. Water and salt to boil, toss in the rice, bring back to boil, turn the heat as far down as possible and simmer 20 minutes covered - then let it sit uncovered for 5 and fluff with a fork.

I don't rinse my rice because we like it "sticky." Washing it takes off the starch so its "fluffy."


----------



## Two Knots

Mystriss said:


> I do a ratio 2 cups water to 1 cup rice. Water and salt to boil, toss in the rice, bring back to boil, turn the heat as far down as possible and simmer 20 minutes covered - then let it sit uncovered for 5 and fluff with a fork.
> 
> I don't rinse my rice because we like it "sticky." Washing it takes off the starch so its "fluffy."


If you like sticky rice ( I do too ) try kokuho Rose, it’s the best...I get it
at the Asian market, but I’ve ordered it on amazon prime as well for the same
price. Besides sushi, I use it for everything. It’s delicious.


----------



## Mystriss

Two Knots said:


> If you like sticky rice ( I do too ) try kokuho Rose, it’s the best...I get it
> at the Asian market, but I’ve ordered it on amazon prime as well for the same
> price. Besides sushi, I use it for everything. It’s delicious.


I'll give it a try shortly as its almost time to restock:








(7.0 quake dumped almost all my rice :vs_mad


----------



## Nik333

Mystriss said:


> I do a ratio 2 cups water to 1 cup rice. Water and salt to boil, toss in the rice, bring back to boil, turn the heat as far down as possible and simmer 20 minutes covered - then let it sit uncovered for 5 and fluff with a fork.
> 
> I don't rinse my rice because we like it "sticky." Washing it takes off the starch so its "fluffy."



I do 2 to 1, also. I timed it the other day, because of the smart pot thread. It took 18 min from start to finish, on the stove. Perfect.

A Japanese nurse got me to start washing because there can be debris that can break your teeth.


----------



## Mystriss

Nik333 said:


> I do 2 to 1, also. I timed it the other day, because of the smart pot thread. It took 18 min from start to finish, on the stove. Perfect.
> 
> A Japanese nurse got me to start washing because there can be debris that can break your teeth.



Hmm that's no good. Although my husband has a talent for finding any "bad" thing and he's never found anything in the rice so we must be safe. He finds bone in boneless stuff all the time, plus someone can drop anything hard on the floor, anywhere in the house, and be guaranteed that he'll step on it with bare feet :vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333

Mystriss said:


> Hmm that's no good. Although my husband has a talent for finding any "bad" thing and he's never found anything in the rice so we must be safe. He finds bone in boneless stuff all the time, plus someone can drop anything hard on the floor, anywhere in the house, and be guaranteed that he'll step on it with bare feet :vs_laugh:



It only takes one time.:wink2:I once cracked a tooth, but didn't lose it, on unagi, a very soft fresh water cooked eel. Who'd have thought the sweet sauce would cook so hard. May have been a bone.


----------



## Two Knots

I paid 17.95 for 10 lbs. on Amazon prime. It is the same price as the
Asian grocer.

Mystress, I give the rice a once wash over ... I think about all the hands
that touch food before it hits your house. Especially fruits and veggies, 
I give them a good wash. 
There are the pickers, the packers, the sorters, the grocers,
the cashiers ...every time I take a scallion out of the fridge, 
I wonder how many hands touched this scallion???


----------



## SHansen56

I have the Crockpot version of the instant pot. It works very well. For rice. I use one cup rice and one cup water. But I rinse the rice first and leave it wet. Then put it in the instant pot with the one cup water. And put it on the rice setting with pressure. Works perfectly.


----------



## Nik333

I finally remembered why I don't really like long cooking. It destroys Vit C & many B vitamins. So does alcohol; it destroys esp thiamine. So don't combine the two, often.


----------



## wooleybooger

I cook rice, Basmati, on the stove. No washing. 2 to 1 usually but 1 3/4 to 1 works also. Turn the fire on low and come back later, how long I don't know. Never burned any, yet, and I cook rice or other grain at least once a week.


----------

